# Very sensitive to light and noise



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

I've got some kind of a loud family. Man, have I got some kind of a loud family. I also have VERY sensitive ears. VERY. Its one type of funky combo if you ask me. Isn't it? I mean, I always end up sacking up and enduring the "nails on a chalkboard" aggrevation it causes, but man. You'd think they might be sympathetic and get a bit quieter. Well, I guess they do. 

-but then they forget about it or cant hear themselves, so they get ****-ing loud again. Pretty neat, huh. But it really aggrevates the **** out of me sometimes. Its kind of funny. It kind of makes me laugh.

I have really bad tinitus (ringing in the ears), and I heard that being in "fight or flight" all the time (such as it is with anxiety) makes your hearing very sensitive and makes lights seem brighter. It sure is that way with me. ****. Nah. Its Aaight.

What do ya think? P.S. Its really neat when you ask someone "What do ya think?", and they respond, isn't it? I think it is. Well, maybe it isn't. HAVE THE BEST DAY EVER!! :thanks

PPS. Do ya know what else is funny? Im a **** ing drummer, and my **** ing hearing is going down the canal. Isn't that **** ing funny? :lol


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I am very sensitive to light and sound... (but not when I can control the sources- I like loud music when I choose it) I mostly just put it down to the migraines I get :stu It makes sense that it goes along with anxiety though. I also have a loud family... it's no fun!


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah, i seem to be hyper-sensitive to everything, sounds, smells, textures. if the smallest thing changes in my environment i notice it right away.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I prefer the darkness to the light and loud noises make me anxious and irritable.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm the same way, I'm very sensitive to light and to sound, as a result, my skin is very pale, and i am pretty edgy. I just never liked bright lights, it's like they have a blinding effect on me, and i hate how my parents kitchen is always too bright. And i also have the irritating ringing sound in my ears, i think it's from me being around my humming computer so much.


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sensitive to sound and smell. This is related to vascular headaches (migraines are one type). It really hurts my ears when cupboard doors close, and it's hard to get to sleep because I can hear so many noises. It is interesting that you are a drummer. I'm also a musician. Migraines are one big cause, but people who spend a great deal of time focusing on sound might become more sensitive and aware of it. I'm not sure about that, but I have heard that most musicians long for periods of silence.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I have sensitive ears too. I don't like loud people.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup.. I'm super sensitive to everythng sound, smell, taste, even people around me notice it. Often I can hear what people whisper to each other across the room, which occasionally not what I want to hear :hide , I can recognize music fairly easily, so I have a good ear for music. Taste.. wow, where do I begin, I'm very picky with my food and often can taste the slightest things, most people just shake their heads at me.. whats wrong with that girl? .... Its hard to explain, but I can definitely taste chemical additives/hormones in meats and milk, so I try to avoid consuming that if possible. It also happened several times where I tasted food and something was weird about it, so I didnt eat it, my family did, the next morning they woke up with upset stomachs or even worse food poisoning. 

Besides to being sensitive to all of that, overall I'm very senstitive to pain, its hard for me to watch violent movies, especially if it involves animals getting injured, it really cuts me deep, I cant deal with the pain. It also hurts me a lot to see people in pain, so I'm always trying to help and reach out as much as possible, I would definitely consider myself a very compassionate person... or so I have been told. 
Maybe being sensitive is the reason why I became so depressed and withdrawn from people, its just easier to be alone.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I get the impression that a lot of us here are unusually sensitive to our environment (noise, light etc.). I personally hate loud noises (except some loud music, if I'm in control of the volume); which kinda sucks because my sister (who lives here in the same house) owns a dog that likes to bark all the time...it makes living here slightly unpleasant sometimes.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Toonia, I feel the same way. Something i recently discovered is that when i don't play drums for a while, my ears actually become more sensitive, to the point that it hurts to have a conversation with some of my louder family members, or be in the kitchen when someone's cooking with a skillet. I'm not so bothered if i'd just been playing drums. It kind of makes sense.


----------

